# Removing White Oxidation



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

What is the best way to remove the white oxidation found on american flyer plastic cows in the stockyard set.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

warm (soapy?) water and a cotton bud ear cleaner thing...

or you could chuck them in the dishwasher :laugh:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have found the same thing on couplers and other AF plastics. The best method, which sounds silly, is to use a hair dryer blowing hot air all over the piece. In moments the whiteness disappears. It is said that it is a residue from the mold release agent used back in those early days. Certainly I would try this first before using any chemicals or other methods. Other Flyer guys may chime in here with the same suggestion and could expand on my explanation.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree with Flyer: most all of the older molded plastic parts eventually have this mold-release affliction, and the hair-dryer is your best cure. Actually, it's a hair-dryer and alcohol cure: use the hair dryer to direct a flow of hot air across the surface while applying some form of ethanol to yourself. It makes it easier for you to sit still and do the hair-dryer thing!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> ... while applying some form of ethanol to yourself.


<< hiccup >> :laugh:

Clever tip, guys ... hadn't heart that one before.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Be careful with alcohol of any type on painted surfaces, I've found it removes paint from many cars, especially the lettering!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I think Reckers was referring to the type of alcohol taken internally.....also considered to be a release agent for 'certain situations'.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess internally won't affect the finish, unless you drop the item you're working on.


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Think I'll enjoy some ethanol and consider your answers. Just don't want to melt my cows.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Go easy on the ethanol and your cows will hold up to the heat with no problems. Too much ethanol might pose problems for them. Perhaps a new bumper sticker..."Don't Drink and Blow Dry".....umm, maybe not.


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

To All, Thanks for your input. Hair dryer worked great!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a great trick, guys ... I hadn't heard of the hair dryer trick before.

Ya' gotta love this forum for swapping info like that!

Nice work, everyone!

TJ


----------

